# 695 Seat comes loose every ride



## dtrout (Mar 27, 2014)

Anyone else have this problem? I am tightening it down quite tight, no torque wrench though, and during a ride it comes loose, and like yesterdays ride came so loose it was almost falling off. Fortunately I pack the right size allen wrench to secure it again. Any suggestions to avoid this? Would be most inconvenient if it happened during a race.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

get a torque wrench... you knew that was coming.


----------

